# High Tension/Stress Music + Some horror tracks



## Amiir (Aug 24, 2015)

A genre I love: that kind of music that makes you feel super focused and/or inspires great tension, stress even. They're ideal for infiltration scenes/stealth games. 
I'm bored and uninspired so imma share my favourites with you. If you want to do the same you're more than welcome to.

Here:
Interstellar OST - Wormhole
Interstellar OST - Coward (4:50 - 8:26) 
Interstellar OST - Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night/No Time For Caution
Deus Ex Human Revolution OST - Picus Restricted Ambient
Deus Ex Human Revolution OST - Detroit Convention Center
Deus Ex Human Revolution OST - Singapore Omega Lab Ambient
Metal Gear Solid 4 OST - Act 1 Caution
Metal Gear Solid 4 OST - Midnight Shadow 
Metal Gear Solid 4 OST - Crying Wolf
Jak II Renegade OST - Tank Fortress Trouble (The nostalgia...)
Fallout 3 OST - Dungeon 2
Fallout New Vegas OST - Industrial Junk (Vault 34. 'Nuff said)
Leonard J. Paul - Black Violin (Eeriest track you'll hear in your entire life, guaranteed)
Dead Space OST - Entering Zero G
Mass Effect 3 OST - Quarian or Geth

That is all.


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh hell yeah - great choices. I love this genre as well. Tension is the perfect word for it.

Some of my favorites in the same vein (granted some are more ambient and less tense):
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory - Displaced
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory - Bank
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory - Battery (Full)
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory - Ruthless (Reprise)
Winback, Covert Operations - Ground
Winback, Covert Operations - Low Health
XCOM, Enemy Unknown - Enemy Unknown
XCOM, Enemy Unknown - The Alien Underbelly
XCOM, Enemy Unknown - Otherworldly Dissonance

Huh. Just realized that XCOM: EU's music was composed by the same author of DX: HR's music... I always wondered why EU sounded so HR like!


----------

